# glue and tung oil finish



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

So I built a small box and sanded it down with 220 all around and then put on a tung oil finish. After I applied the finish I noticed a spot of dried glue that i missed while sanding. Can I just sand it out and re-apply the finish?

Also any advice for getting glue out of the inside edges of glued joints where it is difficult to sand?

Thanks!


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Dvoigt said:


> So I built a small box and sanded it down with 220 all around and then put on a tung oil finish. After I applied the finish I noticed a spot of dried glue that i missed while sanding. Can I just sand it out and re-apply the finish?
> 
> Also any advice for getting glue out of the inside edges of glued joints where it is difficult to sand?
> 
> Thanks!


You can resand and finish with tung oil.As far as getting glue out of corners with heat and a rasorblade.Just heat enough to soften it for the rasorblade.It helps to heat the blade also.That way the joint wont fail. Mark


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

I always try and get the glue out of corners and so fourth with a damp rag as soon as it squishes out. Also you would have less trouble with the left over glue if you started with courser sand paper and worked up to 220. That darn stuff is hard to see until you put on finish or even worse a stain. Then it really will show up if you did not sand it out.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

another option is to line the inside edges of your box with painters tape before gluing everything up. then any squeeze out squeezes out onto the tape which you just peel off once everything is clamped up and has started drying.


----------

